# Old time switches with 'spring reserve'



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

*Old time switches with 'spring reserve'*


View Advert


Hi

I am looking for time switches from the 60s/70s that have a 'spring reserve' ie. it keeps ticking through a power cut. Makes are Sangamo, Horstmann, Venner.

Cheers

R




*Advertiser*

rdwiow



*Date*

22/07/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£5.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

